# hs17-100 ip control



## boaguy (Jan 18, 2007)

Just upgraded to the genie 2 hs17-100. I was successfully controlling my hr34 through shef ip commands. I have tried to do the same thing with my headless server without any luck. Does anybody know if shef commands are working for the headless server and if so any input on how to get them to work? Here is an example of the command i sent the reciever and the responsed

Command:
http://192.168.1.112:8080/remote/processKey?key=pause&hold=keyPress&clientAddr=8e579bb2f078

Response:
"status": {
"code": 403,
"commandResult": 1,
"msg": "Forbidden.Invalid URL parameter(s) found.",
"query": "/remote/processKey?key=pause&hold=keyPress&clientAddr=8e579bb2f078"
}}


----------



## Phil T (Mar 25, 2002)

I believe you can control your clients (C41-C61) through IP but not the HS17 server. The DirecTV app does (when it works).


----------



## inkahauts (Nov 13, 2006)

There would be no point in trying to controls the hs17 directly. Would have to be the clients.


----------



## boaguy (Jan 18, 2007)

Phil T said:


> I believe you can control your clients (C41-C61) through IP but not the HS17 server. The DirecTV app does (when it works).


Yes you can control the clients of genie 1 dvrs by pointing to the ip address of your genie and adding the mac address of the clients to the clientaddr= part of the url. I tried this with pointing to the headless server and adding the mac address and it's not working


----------



## inkahauts (Nov 13, 2006)

Why not point directly to the clients themselves?


----------



## slice1900 (Feb 14, 2013)

Directv's SHEF command set has never supported direct IP control of clients. If the SHEF commands using clientaddr= don't work for the HS17, they may have changed the API for Genie 2.

Does Directv's app support remote control? If so, you'd just need to capture the network traffic to see what it is doing. Presumably Directv must tell people how it works, otherwise no remote control apps will be able to control Directv devices in the future which would be a stupid backwards decision.


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

DTV must publish SHEF v2.0 ...


----------



## boaguy (Jan 18, 2007)

Ok so i sniffed the packets from dtv app remote. Found it is sending the exact same code. So I tried again in chrome and again failed. Then I used an incognito tab and it worked. So shef commands are the same you need to point to the hs17 ip and point to the mac address of the client at the end of the command. Thanks everybody. Now my Google home can control my dtv again.


----------



## mrdobolina (Aug 28, 2006)

boaguy said:


> . Now my Google home can control my dtv again.


Are you saying you can control your DTV receivers via voice commands to a Google Home? You wouldn't be able to share how you did that in a "Controlling Your DTV Receivers Via Google Home For Dummies" type of way would you? Because I'm a dummy. :flushed: I understand some of what you described, but I don't tinker with that stuff very often.


----------



## mskreis (Sep 21, 2007)

Is it possible to assign the HS17 a fixed IP address? I currently use irule on my iPad to control my HS44 which was replaced today with the genie 2. 


Never mind. I found the solution. 

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## tomtul2 (Aug 16, 2008)

I think the hex digits of the client address need to be upper case:
http://192.168.1.112:8080/remote/processKey?key=pause&hold=keyPress&clientAddr=8e579bb2f078


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

tomtul2 said:


> I think the hex digits of the client address need to be upper case:


shouldn't be


----------

